# Type with Your Eyes Closed Game



## PuffDragon (Dec 9, 2007)

Lol ok so I am bored! Lets see how good you can type with your eyes closed in this thread..ready..set..start! *closes eyes*


I really like ytegg8 talk because it is the cooloesdt site [email protected]


translation: I really like tegu talk because it is the coolest site ever!


----------



## Mike (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok ill give it a shot. 

Kets see hhow I do. Tegys are great. BNice thread, you havce good ideas.


----------



## dorton (Dec 9, 2007)

I sicl ar rupons, especoa;;i pm a ;a[rp[

= I suck at typing, especially on a laptop


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 9, 2007)

I lobe Tehua = I Love Tegus

Brat!


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 9, 2007)

dorton said:


> I sicl ar rupons, especoa;;i pm a ;a[rp[
> 
> = I suck at typing, especially on a laptop



i cant even tupe wiitj ,u eues p[em sp dpmt fee; nad

i cant even type with my eyes open so dont feel bad lol


----------



## Mike (Dec 9, 2007)

This is fun. I'l do this from now on instead of with my eyes open.

Oh my god. I typed a nearly perfect sentence with my eyes closed. I'm gonna go do something not computer related....sheesh.


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 9, 2007)

haha you fot food skills=haha you got good skills


----------



## MMRR - jif (Dec 9, 2007)

I type for a living so this had better not be too bad.

AHH perfect! Guess I'll keep my job for a while.


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 9, 2007)

somrdat I wi;; gey a bkuw tefy = Someday I will get a blue tegu

Brat!


----------



## Lexi (Dec 10, 2007)

hahaha thud ud funny = Hahaha This is funny


----------



## nat (Dec 10, 2007)

ots six in the morning, why can't I sleep ? 
= its six in the morning, why can't I sleep? ha ha


----------



## AB^ (Dec 10, 2007)

thids is rearded kok = this is retarded lol


----------



## dorton (Dec 10, 2007)

Ok, now at wprl O'll give it amotjer tru
= ok now at work, I'll give it another try


----------



## playlboi (Dec 10, 2007)

i'll give this a try too. i've been typing for a long time now. hope this turns out ok.


----------



## playlboi (Dec 10, 2007)

ha, i've still got it!


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Dec 10, 2007)

Lol. I'm with you jif, I type all day and have had a few jobs where that's all I got to fo, so this isn't too rough.

Ooooh one mistake. Darn...


----------



## Ari Gold (Dec 10, 2007)

im going to go buy my tegu his cage materials for his first large cage. i'm excited and need to start drawing up the plans.


woot.


----------



## Ari Gold (Dec 10, 2007)

I learned to type with my eyes closed from playing video games.


----------



## Mike (Dec 10, 2007)

AB^ said:


> thids is rearded kok = this is retarded lol



Kik stukk fyb tgiyg.

Wow.....that was a bad one. Meant Lol yeah, still fun though.


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 10, 2007)

what the heck all yuou huys aere too foog ar rhis

=what the heck all you guys are too good at this.

(FYI I use the 2 finger aprroach maybe that's my problem!!! )


----------



## RehabRalphy (Dec 10, 2007)

This post really shows how badly people type without being able to look at the keyboard.

=

This post really shows how badly people type without being able to look at the keyboard.


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 10, 2007)

RehabRalphy said:


> This post really shows how badly people type without being able to look at the keyboard.
> 
> =
> 
> This post really shows how badly people type without being able to look at the keyboard.



showoff=showoff 


lol


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 10, 2007)

Just gonna make a list of all my animals!
Kiwi,Beaux,Osiris,Navaho,Creamer,Tennessee,Sparker,Boo,Mouse,Tootsie,Pixy,Magnolia,Yin and Yang.

good good..I can still do it!


----------



## lizardboy101 (Dec 12, 2007)

Well lets see if I can still do this

Yipee computer classes pay off. Now for a list of all my animals

Slinky, Coco, Sp;interj, Spaz, Spike, and Sprinklse

Dang...not so great that time


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 14, 2007)

oh man I have been out druinking tonight so I think this will be really bard


lol wow sooo much better than I expected!!!!


----------



## DZLife (Dec 22, 2007)

I be ti am a reallu good typer with my eyes cklosed
translation
I bet i am a really good typer with my eyes close


Maybe not......


----------



## Mike (Dec 29, 2007)

Ikk try agaib

(I'll try again)


----------



## Ultrakd (Apr 1, 2008)

I ;ike tefu talk beacusr I get to meet neq [wp[;w

Translation

I like tegu talk because I get to meet new people.


----------



## blackforces get you (May 22, 2008)

translation:gamefan forever and i love the love of my life


what was typed: hsgdhsafdshtegbfxbcxfvdhgd

i dont think i did so well XD I ONLY HAD A PC FOR 2 YEARS HUSH! i dnt have typings skillz so dnt expect niceness


----------



## jimski427 (May 22, 2008)

i am pretty sick at typing and dont think i will mess up other than punctuations... so i think i am set, oh well worth a shot right.. i am going to do this from now on 

wow not many mistakes, i never really look at the key board anyways


----------



## Kazzy (May 25, 2008)

I pretty good at typing with my eyes closed, if you ask me . See, I'm still typing with my eyes closed! Yay! I can't wait for Bobby's tegus to htach. I'm so excited!

Awwww....one freakin mistake!!!


----------



## Mvskokee (May 25, 2008)

yiu sgut your niuyth wow i suck


----------



## Kazzy (May 25, 2008)

lol nice one there


----------

